# Anyone in Gloucestershire?



## struthie (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi 

I currently live in buckinghamshire and have a successful dog walking business,been going for three years.
Turnover is around £500 pw.

I am looking into moving to Gloucestershire.

I wondered if anyone could give me any advice,as obviously starting up somewhere new is going to be tricky as need a constant wage coming in!

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in Gloucester, but at uni, studying animal behaviour... I know there are a lot of dog owners around, but can't really help you out with area as I've only been here like a week...

However I would be willing to help you out if needed


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Which part of Gloucestershire are you looking at? We used to live in Moreton in Marsh and you had a fair few people commute to London/Reading on the train as a direct route so if that was your area then I would think they could be a good target market for daycare/walking. Not sure on the current provision though as I was studying when we lived there...


----------



## SuperHannahMarie (Oct 24, 2011)

I struggled for 2 years to get my business up and running in Gloucestershire and eventually gave up, there's just too many similar and long-standing companies in the area all with loyal and established client bases and the competition to try and secure new clients against these companies was sadly just too high for it to be viable.


----------



## Mamato5 (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperHannahMarie said:


> I struggled for 2 years to get my business up and running in Gloucestershire and eventually gave up, there's just too many similar and long-standing companies in the area all with loyal and established client bases and the competition to try and secure new clients against these companies was sadly just too high for it to be viable.


I would be interested in knowing which companies are out there, near Stroud, Gloucestershire that are good in dog grooming?


----------

